# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Characins >  Albino Congo Tetra

## CacaManiac

Pic from www.plantedtank.net



saw some at my LFS.. i must say for an albino fish.. they are really stunning. all the rainbow shades and white fin trims still present.. but at 
$4.50 a specimen. A little pricey.. but i plan to get a pair to join my 12 strong school of the Regular Congos.

anyone else seen these albino congos elsewhere? 
i've seen pictures online but this is the first time i'm coming across them in the flesh.

----------


## mickthefish

ive seen a few shipments in the UK, they're coming over as medium sized fish not seen any small ones as yet,
i still prefer normal coloured fish though were seeing too many albinos over here at the moment.
mick

----------


## CacaManiac

i'm not too big a fan of albino fish either... but these guys caught my eye.

----------


## MIZU

hi..i have saw some at ECO..
look nice to me also.. :Smile:

----------


## CacaManiac

just got one this afternoon... he joined the school without hesitation.. looks really cool.. 1 albino among 12 normal congos. Sweet .. he looks like the leader of the pack.

----------


## Ssur

Hi,

I believe i saw some at C328 for some time now, they are indeed quite stunning, but for congos, i still prefer the yellow fin ones.

----------


## Ssur

Not too sure if my post here would be valid.

But 2 days back, pop by C328 and got myself 6 albino rummy nose.

Go check them out.  :Smile:

----------


## benny

> just got one this afternoon... he joined the school without hesitation.. looks really cool.. 1 albino among 12 normal congos. Sweet .. he looks like the leader of the pack.


I suppose it will be interesting to have a shoal of regular Congo Tetra and just one or two albino. Definitely a conversational starter. Perhaps something for me to consider later.

Anyway, albino variant are naturally occuring, albeit in much smaller numbers than commercially farmed arrangements. At least they are not genetically modified or artificially dyed. I have seen a picture of a rare albino variant of _Scleromystax barbatus_ and it was awesome!

Cheers,

----------


## CacaManiac

hey Benny my current set up has 4 adult congos, 5 much younger ones and 1 albino. definitely stunning dude.

----------


## clouser_minnow

> hey Benny my current set up has 4 adult congos, 5 much younger ones and 1 albino. definitely stunning dude.



my set up has around 47 congos. what other tankmates can they have??

----------


## CacaManiac

i keep mine with X-ray tetras ans silver-tip tetras... no problems so far

----------


## Aqua Doctor

> Hi,
> 
> I believe i saw some at C328 for some time now, they are indeed quite stunning, but for congos, i still prefer the yellow fin ones.


I prefer the yellowfin variety as well; have 5pcs for 5 years now. This is the first time i've seen/heard of albino congos.

From the picture here it seems to have more of a blue color on the top of the back rather than the orange seen traditionally?
VERY NICE!

----------


## Sleepy_lancs

I am still looking for that Yellowfin. Anyone care to shed light where I can lay my hands on them.

----------


## Ibn

Saw some of these guys awhile back, but never bothered picking any up. Still sticking to my pack of yellow tail Congos.  :Smile:  Snapped a couple pics of the ones that I saw (only 3 in the tank).

----------


## clouser_minnow

> I am still looking for that Yellowfin. Anyone care to shed light where I can lay my hands on them.


i have some normal congo tetras and will be happy to let go some to you. looking to let go 5 males and 5 females or 4 and 6 respectively. drop me a PM to discus.

----------


## Sleepy_lancs

Sorry. I just want some yellow tails. Normal congos I have them swimming in my tank. Thank you.

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

> Sorry. I just want some yellow tails. Normal congos I have them swimming in my tank. Thank you.


i do see some 'yellow tail' congo tetras at eco culture recently.

----------


## Justikanz

Err... Do note that this is not a buy and see thread...  :Opps:

----------


## Ssur

Wow, those pics of the yellow tail congos, really caught my eye.

very very tempted to get some.  :Smile:

----------


## clouser_minnow

> Err... Do note that this is not a buy and see thread...


yes i do know that. thanks for the reminder. if i was dead serious about letting them off., i'd post in the buy/sell. but if its just a few pcs he wants he can PM lor.

----------

